# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  NRBE Auction to Benefit USARK

## USARK.Jonathan.Brady

*NRBE Auction to Benefit USARK
Please join USARK at the National Reptile Breeders Expo in Daytona, Florida on August 21, 22 & 23, 2010. It will be a grand time with symposiums, workshops and a USARK Board of Directors meeting. This year the NRBE Fundraising Auction will benefit USARK. USARK Economists will be working the show surveying and collecting crucial economic data for the first comprehensive Herp Industry Economic Assessment ever done. Please cooperate this information will be a powerful tool for the Reptile Nation to fight unfair legislation and regulation.

August 20th*  
  USARK Board of Directors meeting from 1pm- 3:15pm. The first hour from 1- 2pm will be open to the public. The second hour from 2- 3:15pm will be a closed session.
  USARK and NRBE will host a CITES Master List workshop in conjunction with the US Fish & Wildlife Service. The workshop will run from 4- 6pm. Topics of discussion will be:
  1. How to use the Master List program.
  2. Ways to streamline or improve the Master List program.
  3. Adding more animals to the approved list. 
  Morelia Symposium, Turtle & Tortoise, and Chameleon Lectures from 7pm- Midnight.

*August 21st* 
  NRBE Show 10am- 5pm
  USARK Economic Survey
*  NRBE Fundraising Auction to benefit USARK- DONATIONS REQUESTED!*
  1. Please send non-livestock donations to Wayne Hill 621 Avenue M SW, Winterhaven, FL. 33880 (equipment, dry goods, artwork, crafts, antiques, etc. doesnt have to be herp related anything and everything of value) Include your name, company, description of item for donation and approximate value.
  2. Please bring or ship livestock donations directly to expo. 
  3. Volunteers for Auction needed.
  4. Contact president@usark.org.

*August 22nd* 
  NRBE Show 10am- 5pm
  USARK Economic Survey
  USARK 50/50 Raffle

*Please participate in the USARK Board of Directors meeting, the USFWS CITES workshop, symposiums and the USARK Economic Survey. Please DONATE generously and go to the Auction. This is all for your enjoyment and to the benefit and protection of the Reptile Nation. It is in your own best interest to get involved. You can have fun, protect your hobby & business, learn how to make more money and find the animals and supplies you have been looking for all at the same time!*

We want to thank Wayne Hill, Zoo Med, Timberline and The Gourmet Rodent for helping to make all of this possible. Come by the USARK booth and meet our officers and consultants. We will have all kinds of USARK Gear; t-shirts, stickers, jerseys and a few surprises. Learn how you can Join Us & Protect Your Rights. See you in Daytona!!

----------

